# RS232  Conversor Serie USB,



## David Steven (Nov 14, 2008)

Saludos.....
..... Estoy realizando un proyecto que consite en la comunicacion RS232 desde mi PC hacia un Pic; especificamente voy a utilizar un computador portatil para dicho proyecto. Como el PC mencionado no tiene puerto serie, voy a utilizar un conversor serie-USB y me gustaria saber si se puede presentar algun tipo de inconveniente en la comunicacion al realizar esta conversion, o si hay algunos parametros especificos que deberia tener en cuenta. GRACIAS...


----------



## Luis_electronica (Nov 15, 2008)

Si bien el puerto USB es serial, la principal diferencia con un RS232 es que en realidad es una entrada multiplexada de puertos seriales virtuales 
Esto hace que en determinados casos, determinaods cables, determinadas aplicaciones, indeterminadas razones, el sistema no logre comunicarse.
La experiencia propia y de colegas, es que a veces una aplicación que está esperando ver un puerto USB no lo puede lograr con una adaptador de una marca o moelo, y si lo hace con otro. Y a su vez una aplicación que no corría con el segundo cable, lo hace con el primero.
Los conversores específicos para esto, reconozco algunos de marcas de PLC, incorporan un microprocesador que mantiene ocupando el puerto, hasta que el USB lo consulta
Conclusión (por fin), Asegurarse que la aplicación funciona en una PC con puerto serie, luego probar suerte con el adaptador USB/RS232, o sinó conseguir un adaptador de comunicaciones dedicado a comunicaciones
Por lo pronto, suerte  seguro te va a hacer falta


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 15, 2008)

Podés comunicarte directamente con el PIC mediante un PIC18F2550 o 18F4550 que tienen módulos usb 2.0
Teniendo estos micros a mano les podés hacer un programa en c para comunicarte con el pic mediante la emulación cdc rs232 que consiste en simular un puerto serie mediante usb. Esto es relativamente fácil (lo he probado y funciona)

2° Que querés que mande el pic por usb ? o reciva? hay páginas en internet que explican esto que te digo de forma bastante completa


----------



## Luis_electronica (Nov 16, 2008)

Muy buena esta repuesta, gracias


----------



## tecnoariel (Abr 16, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Podés comunicarte directamente con el PIC mediante un PIC18F2550 o 18F4550 que tienen módulos usb 2.0
> Teniendo estos micros a mano les podés hacer un programa en c para comunicarte con el pic mediante la emulación cdc rs232 que consiste en simular un puerto serie mediante usb. Esto es relativamente fácil (lo he probado y funciona)
> 
> 2° Que querés que mande el pic por usb ? o reciva? hay páginas en internet que explican esto que te digo de forma bastante completa[/quote
> ...


----------



## darck_khronos (Abr 26, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Podés comunicarte directamente con el PIC mediante un PIC18F2550 o 18F4550 que tienen módulos usb 2.0
> Teniendo estos micros a mano les podés hacer un programa en c para comunicarte con el pic mediante la emulación cdc rs232 que consiste en simular un puerto serie mediante usb. Esto es relativamente fácil (lo he probado y funciona)
> 
> 2° Que querés que mande el pic por usb ? o reciva? hay páginas en internet que explican esto que te digo de forma bastante completa



disculpa como puedes generar eso.

Que el Pic envie datos por el Rs232 y que al conectarla al usb de la pc esta pueda interpretarlos?


----------



## CrisCross (Nov 28, 2009)

Hola yo tambien estoy usando el PIC 18F4550 con la simulacion serial CDC, si me puedo comunicar entre compus , pero por una extraña razon no med puedo comunicar con un tipo de PLC llamada Honeywell UMC800, usando el protocolo MODBUS, la trama de peticion es correcta y todo pero no se porque a una compu con puerto serial si le responde pero a mi compu con el puerto serial simulado con el PIC no, si alguien sabe que diferencias hay entre un puerto serial estandar de una compu y el simulado por el PIC que me avise


----------

